# Mid Iowa Results



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Any results yet?


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Come on - doesn't Iowa have internet service?

All I know is my Dazee is back for the 4th series of the Derby tomorrow. Don't know any other callbacks. Sorry. My handler/reporter was in a hurry to take care of his dogs when he called.

Debbie


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Not sure if I remember right heard 29 dogs back in Amat after 1rst series. And good news was approx 1/3 of 29 back to the land blind were from SVRC. Good luck club members.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> And good news was approx 1/3 of 29 back to the land blind were from SVRC. Good luck club members.


Right on Bob!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Debbie said:


> Come on - doesn't Iowa have internet service?
> 
> All I know is my Dazee is back for the 4th series of the Derby tomorrow. Don't know any other callbacks. Sorry. My handler/reporter was in a hurry to take care of his dogs when he called.
> 
> Debbie


Debbie Dazee ran a nice 3rd series. You should be proud because it provided a lot of answers. Unfortunately, my Zoey wasn't so lucky.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Derby results . . .

1st . . . Hawkeye's Sea Wolf - Bill Hillman
2nd . . . Calumet's Mein Soupster (probably) - Hal Gierman (Hal was handler, which dog ?)
3rd . . . Meadowwoods Ford Spokesman - Tony Despenas
4th . . . Git-R-Dun Dazee - Bohnsack/Lister

Don't know about Jams.

Debbie


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Last I heard in Amat before noon 20 back to the water blind. 7 were from SVRC.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Chuck Schweikert won the Q. Not sure which dog.

JS


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Debbie said:


> Derby results . . .
> 
> 1st . . . Hawkeye's Sea Wolf - Bill Hillman
> 2nd . . . Calumet's Mein Soupster (probably) - Hal Gierman (Hal was handler, which dog ?)
> ...


Hal took second with "Mein" aka. "J.R."

This was their Second ribbon of the weekend. They took First in the Derby over at the Midwest trial.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Open results (going by my poor memory) so sorry if I don't have it right......no nasty words.......ok!

#1 Hook Bobby George
#2 Bo Bobby George
#3 ? Bobby George (I am not sure on this one....this might have been Scott Dewey with Bounce)
#4 Elle James Beck

Sorry don't remember any of the Jams. It was a huge last series, I think 16 went in and only a few survived.

Any news on the Am yet?


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

gez that hook dog is on a roll this year. How many points does he have this year?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 4th . . . Git-R-Dun Dazee - Bohnsack/Lister


*Attagirl Dazee!* Gitin r dun through 4 series and bringin home another derby point.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Talk at the trial was, it was Hook's 5th win this year.......no confirmation on that though.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

Congratz Debbie and Dazee!

Aaron


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Rooster won the Am. He is on a roll, Am 2nd last week, Open 1st just before those.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Bev on the Amateur win and Qualifying for the National. It was a BIG set of water marks with only 2 of 13 doing the test.
I believe 2nd went to Bob Hansen, 3rd to Jane Paul and 4th to Rich Berry.
There is some confusion as to who won the Open for sure, I heard Bo won. We'll wait for the official reports.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Way to go Rooster and Bev!!!!!!!!!! It is such an honor to know both of you. I can't wait to follow your story at the Nationals.........that NAFC is in your reach. What a team you are. Great training Beck......Congratulations to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe it was Bo.....like I said I have a very weak mind! If so, I am sorry about the mistake......at any rate, congratulations goes to all.


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congradulations to Tony & Judy Despana's and "Toby" Meadowwoods Ford Spokesman on the Derby 3rd in his second Derby and the Jam last week in his first Derby, from his mom "Jazz".


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

On entry express it has Bo as the winner of the open. Congrats to Rooster on the am win.. He's a great dog!


----------

